# Hedgehog/Sugar Glider?



## rattystuart (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi i am really interested in getting a pet like a sugar glider or hedgehog, firstly are they good pets? what sorts of cages do they need? and how long do they live?
Also does anyone know any breeders in London, Surrey ?
And does anyone have any experiance of having them as pets?
TELL ME ALL YOU KNOW! Thanks


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

ive got gliders but never had hedgehogs .
for gliders you need a tall cage , a furry nest for them to sleep in and a wheel . there are several different diets that they can eat and you hav to research them to find out which one suits you best. there is no complete diet for a glider , you have to make them from scratch . as a rough guide 50% protein and 50% fruit . but lots of people have different ideas thats why u need to research the diet aspect thoroughly. they like mealworms and crickets . they can be quite messy and flick food about so youd probably want to keep them in an easy to clean area. they like hanging toys , i use parrot toys as they are durable . youll need to check up the metal that the cage is made of because certain kinds are not suitable because it corrodes. they are chemically very sensitive , need to be in pairs or groups and cannot be kept outside . they do get tame and will bond with you but if you take them out you need to be very carefull because they can get into the smallest space and also drown easily . if you have an open window they will be sure to glide out of it . also they are easy pickings for things like cats and dogs and probably large birds. 
you cant keep them in the same room as snakes. 
they are fun to keep and interesting but are not the easy option for a small pet. allegedly they can live 15 years but 10 or so is more usual . calcium /phosphorus balance is important . tey can suffer from hind leg paralysis if not ffed correctly (lack of calcium) .
there was a good website called glider university , i dont know if its still there but google it , it has lots of information on all glider issues.



rattystuart said:


> Hi i am really interested in getting a pet like a sugar glider or hedgehog, firstly are they good pets? what sorts of cages do they need? and how long do they live?
> Also does anyone know any breeders in London, Surrey ?
> And does anyone have any experiance of having them as pets?
> TELL ME ALL YOU KNOW! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

rattystuart said:


> Hi i am really interested in getting a pet like a sugar glider or hedgehog, firstly are they good pets? what sorts of cages do they need? and how long do they live?
> Also does anyone know any breeders in London, Surrey ?
> And does anyone have any experiance of having them as pets?
> TELL ME ALL YOU KNOW! Thanks


The 2 species are completely different to look after. Personally I feel you should do more research to decide what pet you would like and then ask specific questions.


----------



## rattystuart (Sep 14, 2011)

natty01 said:


> ive got gliders but never had hedgehogs .
> for gliders you need a tall cage , a furry nest for them to sleep in and a wheel . there are several different diets that they can eat and you hav to research them to find out which one suits you best. there is no complete diet for a glider , you have to make them from scratch . as a rough guide 50% protein and 50% fruit . but lots of people have different ideas thats why u need to research the diet aspect thoroughly. they like mealworms and crickets . they can be quite messy and flick food about so youd probably want to keep them in an easy to clean area. they like hanging toys , i use parrot toys as they are durable . youll need to check up the metal that the cage is made of because certain kinds are not suitable because it corrodes. they are chemically very sensitive , need to be in pairs or groups and cannot be kept outside . they do get tame and will bond with you but if you take them out you need to be very carefull because they can get into the smallest space and also drown easily . if you have an open window they will be sure to glide out of it . also they are easy pickings for things like cats and dogs and probably large birds.
> you cant keep them in the same room as snakes.
> they are fun to keep and interesting but are not the easy option for a small pet. allegedly they can live 15 years but 10 or so is more usual . calcium /phosphorus balance is important . tey can suffer from hind leg paralysis if not ffed correctly (lack of calcium) .
> there was a good website called glider university , i dont know if its still there but google it , it has lots of information on all glider issues.


Thanks ..wow they seem like hard work LOL! thankyou for the help i will try and research them more but maybe hedgehogs are a better idea as my friend had one but thanks though


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

what happened to the rats you were supposed to be getting?


----------

